
Some Microsofties say that women's brains make them less interstd in engineering - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-employees-uproar-over-diversity-2019-4
======
neilv
The original qz.com article has more on the headline topic than the
businessinsider.com that quotes qz.com does.
[https://qz.com/1598345/microsoft-staff-are-openly-
questionin...](https://qz.com/1598345/microsoft-staff-are-openly-questioning-
the-value-of-diversity/)

------
neilv
I assume that some of these quotes are upset reactions to things that seem
unfair or dumb to the person saying them... _but_ quotes that are alleging
disproportionate genetic inferiority of some other gender/race/etc. groups for
their jobs... are really insensitive to all people from those groups.

And if they were later to say (as I assume will probably happen, for obvious
reasons) to one of those people of the groups, "I don't mean you; not all
<group> are inferior", that seems further offensive to me, because it's like
they're doubling down on insensitivity, rather than realizing their offense
and humbly backing down.

